# Phillips Celtonia



## rennfaron (Apr 17, 2020)

Anyone know anything about a Phillips Celtonia. I am going to guess it is an early 50s judging by the brake levers, saddle and pedals. 

The only thing I found online was here.


----------



## juvela (Apr 17, 2020)

-----

there be also a Phillips pedal model called the Celtonia





also a frankish saddle by the name




-----


----------



## rennfaron (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks @juvela. I saw those components under the same name, but haven't really found anything about the actual bike. It seems like the components came after the early 50s celtonia.


----------



## juvela (Apr 18, 2020)

-----

does cycle exhibit the distinctive Phillips headset with floating u-races?

-----


----------



## rennfaron (Apr 18, 2020)

Can't say. I don't have my hands on the bike. Just this pic.


----------



## juvela (Apr 18, 2020)

-----

if/when you are able to repack HS and BB you may be able to learn more from markings on steerer and centre section of spindle

---

btw - tried searching at retrobike uk forum, as you may have done as well, only for the search engine there to state that the word has never been posted(!)

for fun, tried searching in german and dutch without success.  searching in french generates returns but only because of the french brand of saddle with the name

methinketh ye ha' something rather _rara avis_ there

-----


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 19, 2020)

They produced a whole range of parts under the "Celtonia" banner from pre WW2 times, including  pedals, hubs and handlebars.
Your rear hub should have a date on it and is a reliable way of dating the bicycle.It should be a Sturmey Archer hub. 
Here are some of the "Celtonia" pedals available in the 1939 catalogue.....








And some bars.....




As @juvela has mentioned,  information seems difficult to find. This 1939 catalogue is almost all of the information in the UK V-CC library.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 19, 2020)

"Celtonia" was just one of 'Phillips' product brands, others included "Philco" and "Credenza".


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Apr 20, 2020)

If your looking for age , late 1960s to early 70s after the TI takeover, it looks like my 69 raleigh. The frame angles don't say early 50s to me.
Photo not mine , just one off of google
Edit: keep scrolling


----------



## PatrickZ (Apr 20, 2020)

I believe it is pre-Raleigh based on the fender stays and rear frame eyelet location.  I have an early-50s ladies Phillips with an AG hub that has similar fenders.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Apr 20, 2020)

PatrickZ said:


> I believe it is pre-Raleigh based on the fender stays and rear frame eyelet location.  I have an early-50s ladies Phillips with an AG hub that has similar fenders.



You have a point , they are the old style of wire instead of the half moon of the late 60s


----------



## rennfaron (Apr 20, 2020)

I am used to at least finding some information on a bike or at least other sold examples. I have only been able to find, what looks to be, one other example (linked posted in initial post). That one had a 1950 SA hub

Edit - Didn't think to just look for "celtonia bicycle" and drop off phillips. Found this - https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/1950s-celtonia.253621/
Also looks like these pedals might be on there.


----------



## rennfaron (Apr 28, 2020)

I guess no real interest in the early 50s celtonia


----------



## 1motime (Apr 28, 2020)

Interesting as a footnote


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 28, 2020)

rennfaron said:


> I guess no real interest in the early 50s celtonia



Interest yes, but sadly, information no.
I'll ask around V-CC members locally to me, someone may have one hidden away.
The catalogue I quoted above is pretty much all I could find, there's plenty of information on the company, but little on their bicycles.


----------



## Oilit (Apr 29, 2020)

I believe you're right, it looks like the lugs are the type used before the merger with Raleigh. But I haven't seen enough older Phillips to be able to tell much more than that. I've got a '50's Royal Crown, built (I think) by Phillips for D.P. Harris, but the decals haven't survived as well as the ones on your bike. The few I've seen used Sturmey-Archer hubs, so if you get the chance to look at the actual bike that should give a date, but I expect you're pretty close.


----------

